# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Panme + thuoc kep + dong ho so

## vietnguyen9065

Hang moi ve nha cac bac. Lien he voi em nếu co nhu cau. Tks to all

Đính kèm 18198Đính kèm 18198

----------


## huyquynhbk

inbox cho e giá cái thước cặp nhé!

----------


## h-d

bác chủ không đưa số ĐT lên để liên hệ?

----------


## skydn

cho giá thước kẹp nha bác

----------


## tkdsoftvn_vt

Inbox thước kẹp 200mm và 300mm (đen vàng) nhé!

----------


## terminaterx300

báo giá với model món này

----------


## Nam CNC

báo giá cho em cái thước kẹp màu trắng IP65 nhé.

----------


## Vincent

Cái đồng hồ 2 chân mở ra là đo cái j đấy bác

----------


## phuongmd

Số đt thớt đây này các cụ 01674357158

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> bác chủ không đưa số ĐT lên để liên hệ?



Sorry e ban qua se inbox cho may anh ạ

----------


## vietnguyen9065

Dial caliper gauge do đuong kinh trong hoặc do ranh trong ạ

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> Cái đồng hồ 2 chân mở ra là đo cái j đấy bác


Dial caliper gauge de do ranh trong va do đuong kinh trong cung dc ak, nhung no la Phan tram ạ

----------


## ducmoctx

> Dial caliper gauge de do ranh trong va do đuong kinh trong cung dc ak, nhung no la Phan tram ạ


Bác báo giá thước kẹp 300mm giúp em nhé

----------


## puskinu

ib hộ e giá của thước cặp 200mm con nào xấu nhất, nhưng hoạt động ổn định là đc, e có việc khác dùng cho nó :v

----------


## CKD

Cho giá luôn ạ. Mấy cây dài dài ấy.

Mà gần đây thấy anh em bán hàng không có giá, không dt, không địa chỉ, không vùng miền nhỉ?

----------


## hung1706

Em vẫn cùng câu hỏi như bác CKD.
Mà em cũng xin hỏi giá con đồng hồ chân gập màu vàng góc trên và cây thước kẹp Mitutoyo 200 nhé  :Big Grin:  (hình như ko có 300 @@)

----------


## phuocthai

> báo giá với model món này


giá thực tế của em này mua mới hơn 1chiec sh150 vn đấy

----------


## phuocthai

bác chủ này toàn hàng hiếm mà hôm trước hỏi muq hàng khong thay trả lời

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> giá thực tế của em này mua mới hơn 1chiec sh150 vn đấy


Em moi test thu em no ne

Đính kèm 18207

----------


## h-d

tối qua gạch cụ cái thước trắng, cụ SMS cho mình số TK nhé.

----------


## Mới CNC

Thớt cho xin cái giá cây thước này nhé.

----------


## Vincent

> Em moi test thu em no ne
> 
> Đính kèm 18207


Cụ inbox giá em cái món này xemnaof

----------


## vietnguyen9065

có nt tren zalo cho anh nhung khong thay reply ạ

----------


## vietnguyen9065

Đã inbox ạ

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> Cụ inbox giá em cái món này xemnaof


Món nào anh nhỉ

----------


## Vincent

Cái bộ có màn hình cụ vừa mới test thử đó

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> Cái bộ có màn hình cụ vừa mới test thử đó


Cái đó máy đo độ bóng bề mặt giá em inbox anh nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

cụ inbox cho e giá thước cặp với!

----------


## yamahaymh

Inbox Cho em cái giá của loại thước hộp cuối cùng bên phải tấm hình nhe bác

----------


## votranphong1996

Inbox e giá đồng hồ so với chân gập với chân thường luôn nha a

----------


## h-d

chuyển hàng cho mình chưa bác ơi

----------


## CKD

Đăng bán không để thông tin liên lạc & giá.
Hỏi giá thì chẵng thấy hồi âm.

Dạo này người bán hàng thành thương đế rồi.

----------

h-d

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> chuyển hàng cho mình chưa bác ơi


Da chuyen hang cho anh roi ah. Nhan dc hang thong tin cho e bit zs ah.

----------

h-d

----------


## daomanh_hung

Inbox e giá mấy cái thước cặp 150mm( e nhìn hình như 2 cái: 1 trong hộp đen với 1 ở góc 4h hay sao y) , thêm luôn mấy cây 200 luôn xem thế ah!!  :Smile: )

----------


## phuocthai

mua bán gì chán quá. sợ người ta biết sdt biết dc hay sao làm ăn mập mờ vậy bác. đặt mua hàng mấy lần ko thấy hồi âm. có hàng đẹp đưa lên chưng cho cả làng thèm chơi hỡ bác thớt?

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> mua bán gì chán quá. sợ người ta biết sdt biết dc hay sao làm ăn mập mờ vậy bác. đặt mua hàng mấy lần ko thấy hồi âm. có hàng đẹp đưa lên chưng cho cả làng thèm chơi hỡ bác thớt?


Hic. Sđt em da share may bai dang trước roi do ạ

----------


## len_ken

Bác cho xin giá cây bore gauge và thước 150mm nhé . Liên lạc với bác theo số nào đây ạ .

----------


## itanium7000

Đây là chương trình "đuổi hình bắt sản phẩm" + "Đuổi nickname bắt số điện thoại" + "Hãy đoán/chọn giá đúng"

----------


## thaotruong

> giá thực tế của em này mua mới hơn 1chiec sh150 vn đấy


Bác qua đây mình bán cho chỉ bằng chiếc Vision mới thôi ^^

----------


## phuocthai

> Bác qua đây mình bán cho chỉ bằng chiếc Vision mới thôi ^^


mình đang nói giá mua mới của mytutoyo chua sd 1lan nao do bac. bác có như vậy mình qua xem hàng mua ngay nhe.

----------

